
Skype audio graded by workers in China with 'no security measures' - jariel
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jan/10/skype-audio-graded-by-workers-in-china-with-no-security-measures
======
juliango
"We’ve always disclosed this to customers" Microsoft disclosed that Skype
conversations can be _recorded_ and listened to by a random person, really do
I understand that correctly?? Seriously why wouldn't this be at least opt-in?
Big tech really can get away with anything nowadays, imagine a small company
trying to pull that off. Deleting skype account.

------
ycombonator
How can we be sure they are not doing the same with data flowing in and out of
Azure ?

